# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  كتاب قراءة النفس للدكتور الفاضل عبد الرحمن ذاكر الهاشمي..

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم.. 
عندما نقوم بالجلوس على المنتدى أو الانترنت بشكل عام.. 
فجيد أن نرتب أولوياتنا.. 
بماذا نبدأ..؟؟و ماالأهم أن نقرأه.. 
أقدم بين أيديكم 

كتاب قراءة النفس 


الذي نصح به الدكتور الفاضل عبد الرحمن ذاكر الهاشمي.. 


قراءة النفس أولا 
باختصار ... الإجابة عن من أنا ؟ ولم أنا ؟ 


ما هو "كتاب قراءة النفس" ؟ 


 هوخطوة أساسية في التعرف على حقيقة هذا الوجود ، وحقيقة "وجودي" أنا كإنسان . 

 هوخطوة أساس في فقو النفس ومعرفتها كما ىي في الحقيقة ... قبل علاج أي عرض غير صحي يتعلق بها . 

 هو مجموعة أسئلة موضوعة بشكل مدروس ، بحيث لا تكاد الأسئلة تغادر أمرا من أمور النفس إلا وىو مطروح .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*:: ملف قراءة النفس صناع الحياة::


فن الحياة : تزكية النفس
كتاب قراءة النفس : قراءة النفس أولا ... قبل الانتقال إلى قبولها ثم تقديرىا )تزكيتها(
باختصار ... الإجابة عن )من أنا ؟ ولم أنا ؟(
ما هو "كتاب قراءة النفس" ؟
هو خطوة أساسية في التعرف على حقيقة هذا الوجود ، وحقيقة "وجودي" أنا كإنسان .
هو خطوة أساس في فقو النفس ومعرفتها كما ىي في الحقيقة ... قبل علاج أي عرض غير صحي يتعلق بها .
هو مجموعة أسئلة موضوعة بشكل مدروس ، بحيث لا تكاد الأسئلة تغادر أمرا من أمور النفس إلا وهو مطروح .*
*
الملف كامل :

هنا*

----------


## maak33

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا أهلاً وسهلاً بالجميع ....

----------


## beesan76

شكرا على هذا الكتاب .نفعنا الله واياكم

----------


## hyt0055

مشكور الله يبارك فيك

بس حركة حلوة انك تجبرنا نحط رد عشان ناخد الملف :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## ام البراء

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك

----------


## مهند عبيد

[read] شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . [/read]

----------


## مهند عبيد

ب شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابن البلد

الله يخليلكم امك يا شيخ
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد منير عبابنه

ممتاز ممتاز جميل موقع جميل

----------


## محمد منير عبابنه

يعني حقيقة الموقع رائع جدا انا وغولاد عمي  كثير مغمرمين فيكو

----------


## محمد منير عبابنه

مواضيع رائعه وهادفه

----------


## محمد منير عبابنه

شكرا لكم لأنكم أضفتوني :SnipeR (59):

----------


## محمد منير عبابنه

ارجوكو اتواصلو معي لا تبعدو عني  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## محمد منير عبابنه

مشان الله بدي اشوفه هل الكتاب قرفتوني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اخي الكريم الكتاب موجود هنا[/align][align=center]
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور هدوء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور صديقي محمود على المتابعه

----------


## hash

جزيت خيرا شكرا لمجهودك

----------


## رهيمه

مرحبا كيف يمكنني الحصول على ملف قراءة النفس

----------


## محمد السكافي

موضوع حلو جدااااااااا :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## mhz

اموت واقرا الملف

----------


## mhz

:Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center]اخي الكريم الكتاب موجود هنا[/align][align=center]
> [/align]


 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير لزميلنا وصديقنا الأخ هدوء على المتابعه و على المجهود الكبير ...


 :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## msij

شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك
شكرا لك

----------


## HASAN AHMAD

شكرا على الكتاب :Emb3:

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلمو كتير وشكرا الك

----------


## عوض

وفق الله الجميع

----------

